# Lighting question/opinion



## AV8TOR (Mar 28, 2004)

OK I am looking to buy a PC light for a 55 gallon. Here are two choices I am thinking please tell me what you think. This tank will have a 5 pound CO2 bottle BTW.

Coralife Aqualight 48 “ 130 watts yielding 2.35 wpg
or
Coralife Aqualight 36” 192 watts yielding 3.49 wpg The problem with this is that it will be 6” shorter from each end of the tank. I would think that the light would angle out though.


----------



## Sir_BlackhOle (Jan 25, 2004)

try AHSupply.com you could get 2 or 4 (depending on tank size) of their 55 watt kits.


----------



## Justin Fournier (Jan 27, 2004)

I would go for the Coralife Aqualight 48" 130W. It will be a thin enough profile to allow you easy access to the tank, but give enough light to grow pretty much anything you want. The spread from the reflector is good enough to give pretty even lighting to the whole tank, as your tank is narrow but tall. All in all should be the one you need.

If you want to DIY, you could go with the AH kit.


----------



## gpodio (Feb 4, 2004)

If that's all you have to choose from, then I'd say get the 48". This way it sits on the frame of the tank rather than the glass lids. If it has feet and can be raised then the shorter one would be fine too. If you can shop other brands/models, how much light do you want? Once you know that, find a 48" fixture to give you that amount of light.

Giancarlo Podio


----------



## Corigan (Mar 15, 2004)

I have the 48" 130W on a 55g. I also have 2 small cheap-o 24" fixtures in the front that provide 15w per fixture. So I have 160W on a 55g and everything is growing pretty much like wild weeds. I think you would be happy with the 48" and maybe just add some cheap 24" fixtures in the front to just brighten up the foreground a tad bit.

Matt


----------

